
Google Purchases 111 Eighth Avenue, NYC - jamesjyu
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/investing-in-new-york.html
======
joshu
Neat building. It used to be used as an "inland dock" - It has elevators that
can hold an entire 18-wheeler, which can be unloaded inside the building.

------
philiphodgen
Does this real estate acquisition mark the beginning of Google's decline, per
the late C. Northcote Parkinson's laws?

<http://www.02articles.com/read/parkinsons-law-chapter-6>

------
rickmode
What ever happened to the idea that a company should avoid purchasing and
managing real estate and instead focus on its core competency?

~~~
joezydeco
The building is a massive colocation site the size of a city block. It seems
right up Google's alley.

~~~
uxp
I know of a large holding company of luxury jewelry goods that has space in
the building. For them, its not just cubicles. It would be a very poor
publicity stunt to kick everyone out of the building in order to install racks
and servers in every room.

Other companies have enough leverage in non-internet related fields to cause a
big shitstorm if it was to happen. If this is a long term approach I could see
them not renew or assign new leases when current tenants vacate, but you will
not see press releases. I also have no association with this story, so I can
only speculate as well.

~~~
enneff
It already has entire floors of co-location space. That's what people are
referring to.

Google might have some interest in co-locating some gear there, but they would
never turn it into a DC proper (it's nowhere near large enough).

------
ams6110
111 Eighth Avenue (also known as 76 Ninth Avenue)

Come again???

Even if the building has faces on both 8th and 9th ave, 111 and 76 would be on
two different blocks no?

~~~
aneesh
Nope, odd numbers on one street will mean even numbers on the other.

    
    
      Odd numbers
      ---------------------------
      9th ave
      ---------------------------
      Even numbers
    
    
      **Google Building**
    
    
      Odd numbers
      ---------------------------
      8th ave
      ---------------------------
      Even numbers

